# 6 toro snow commanders rtek 7hp 24 wide power propel



## Mowersblowers (Nov 30, 2018)

I bought 11 of these from a landscaper who was upgrading his fleet to dual stage. I sold 5, have 6 left. Just did an inventory start up along with a 1972 Jacobsen 26. Pretty cool. I made a video, feel free to take a gander.

https://youtu.be/qxO6G2A3g8k


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool. I liked everything about the r teks , except the smoke and smell of a 2 stroke. Always had to change clothes .


----------

